

Uber valued at nearly $51B after closing latest round: WSJ, citing sources - Kopion
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/07/31/uber-valued-at-nearly-51b-after-closing-latest-round-dj-citing-sources.html

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9983616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9983616)

